# El seseo/seceo [distinción s/z] alternativo



## mundosnuevos

Hola a todos,
Me he dado cuenta escuchando a Joan Manuel Serrat (músico y poeta increíble, por cierto) que a veces pronuncia las palabras con seceo, o sea haciendo la distinción entre 's' y 'c' o 'z', y a veces lo pronuncia todo con 's.' ¿Por qué esta alternancia libre? 
El único barcelonés que conozco (Serrat también es catalán) siempre pero siempre hace el seceo.

Perdonen que esta pregunta no cabe en 'vocabulario,' pero no sabía dónde ponerla, ni cómo moverla


----------



## ACQM

Serrat es catalán, como dices y aquí, en principio, distinguimos el sonido "s" del "c" o "z", hablando castellano. Pero por un lado, en catalán no existe el sonido que en castellano es la "z" y, por otro, los músicos, a veces por acercamiento a la música andaluza o del otro lado del Atlántico, adoptan su pronunciación en algunos momentos. Puede que se trate de eso, pero ¿en qué canción has notado que sesee?


----------



## Namarne

ACQM said:


> ...a veces por acercamiento a la música (...) del otro lado del Atlántico, adoptan su pronunciación en algunos momentos.


Yo es lo primero que he pensado, pues durante algunas épocas ha estado muy vinculado con países hispanoamericanos. Creo que vivió una temporada en México (o en Argentina, no recuerdo bien). 
Pero no lo sé a ciencia cierta, generalmente los hablantes catalanes distinguimos entre esos sonidos cuando hablamos en castellano, como ha dicho el compañero. En cualquier caso sería por razones ajenas a su forma de hablar habitual en España por razón de su origen.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No sé a qué canción se referirá, pero a nuestros oídos, Serrat jamás adapta la pronunciación de nada según el mercado, ni falta que le hiciera. A lo sumo, cuando está de visita, larga algún localismo, pero ¿cambiar su pronunciación? No lo veo. Es un artista demasiado serio para hacerlo, pienso yo.
Saludos


----------



## ACQM

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> No sé a qué canción se referirá, pero a nuestros oídos, Serrat jamás adapta la pronunciación de nada según el mercado, ni falta que le hiciera. A lo sumo, cuando está de visita, larga algún localismo, pero ¿cambiar su pronunciación? No lo veo. Es un artista demasiado serio para hacerlo, pienso yo.
> Saludos



Por eso preguntaba por la canción. Serrat no es un cantante afectado que haga ese tipo de cosas. Tal vez en algún caso en alguna palabra concreta o un modismo que quiere respetar.


----------



## Södertjej

No hay nada que se llame *seceo*. Hay seseo (pronunciar la c y z como s) y hay ceceo (pronunciar la s como z). (EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: Comentario no concerniente al tema del hilo retirado). 

Creo recordar vagamente que hubo un CD con versiones de canciones de copla hechas por varios cantantes y algo me suena de que Serrat también aportó su versión de una copla clásica. En ese caso no sería de extrañar que seseara, ya que la copla se canta casi siempre con acento andaluz, como se comentó en otro hilo reciente. 

Es la única explicación que se me ocurre. Serrat por lo demás no sesea en América ni reserva la pronunciación con diferenciación de s/z para España

Edit: he encontrado en el sitio inenlazable la copla "Pena, penita, pena", cantada en un homenaje a Lola Flores. Dice nada más empezar la canción

"... esta noche negra, lo mismo que un po*z*o
con un cuchillito de luna lunera
cortaba la reja de tu calaboso" (calabozo)"

Luego dice en una misma frase  "con fuer*z*a de un *s*iclón" (con la fuerza de un ciclón)

Es decir, que se le escapa el seseo y también aspira algunas eses (cordeleh de ehclavo por cordeles de esclavo) y cambia la l por r en "parmah" (palmas)

Como se comentó en otro hilo reciente, cantando copla nos sale el ramalazo andaluz a casi todos. Serrat incluido.

EDIT 2: en el mismo sitio está subido el vídeo de una actuación de Serrat con Juanito Valderrama y cantan "Pena mora". Ahí desde el principio canta "en andaluz".


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

A mí siempre me ha parecido que Serrat pronuncia las ces y las zetas de un modo peculiar, de un modo más suave de como la pronuncian la mayoría de los españoles, por lo cual no me parece extraño que a un extranjero le dé la impresión de que sesea.

Acabo de escuchar en youtube "la mujer que yo quiero" y me confirma que sus ces y zetas son especiales, aunque no sesea.
En la palabra "necesita" se ve clara la distinción de los sonidos, pero la ce es una ce ¿suave?

Escuchando los vídeos que ha sugerido Södertjej es evidente que, cantando coplas, sesea.


----------



## ampurdan

*NOTA DEL MODERADOR:

La pregunta del hilo no es sobre cuál debe considerarse el estándar internacional de pronunciación del español, si es que tal cosa existe, ni siquiera cuál es el estándar español. Por favor, absténganse de hacer comentarios al respecto en este hilo, gracias.

La pregunta del hilo es:

*


> a veces pronuncia las palabras con seceo, o sea haciendo la distinción entre 's' y 'c' o 'z', y a veces lo pronuncia todo con 's.' ¿Por qué esta alternancia libre?


----------



## jmx

Yo recuerdo perfectamente haber escuchado en TV a Serrat "seseando" deliberadamente al cantar una de sus propias composiciones. Y me pareció evidente que lo hacía para "caer bien" a los latinoamericanos.


----------



## hosec

Södertjej said:


> No hay nada que se llame *seceo*.


 

También se llama *ceseo.*


Un ejemplo: aquí, en la explicación del mapa


A Miguel Ríos le pasa igual que a Serrat, mundosnuevos. Pero Miguel Ríos es granadino...

Salud


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esta palabreja, *ceseo, es un híbrido totalmente innecesario. En su derivación del latín el castellano distinguió, (tras muchas etapas evolutivas), en época bajomedieval una alveolar fricativa sorda /s/ y una interdental fricativa sorda /θ/, que son fonemas y por tanto distinguen palabras. En variedades diatópicas del español, al sur de la Península Ibérica, Canarias y América se acaban confundiendo en la pronunciación desplazando el sonido interdental a alveolar (/θ/ > /s/): es lo que se conoce como seseo, que nunca debe pasar a la grafía. El fenómeno del ceceo (muchísimo más reducido geográficamente) es el fenómeno contrario (/s/ > /θ/). Al apartarse ambos fenómenos de los resultados históricos del castellano, es lógico que tengan un nombre, pero no tiene ningún sentido nombrar o que es normal. Eso de *ceseo no tiene ningún sentido para un filólogo, y me extrañó sobremanera su uso en la página que indicas como fuente. En todos mis años de profesión (desgraciadamente ya muchos) nunca vi cosa tal.


----------



## Södertjej

hosec said:


> También se llama *ceseo.*
> 
> Un ejemplo: aquí, en la explicación del mapa
> 
> A Miguel Ríos le pasa igual que a Serrat, mundosnuevos. Pero Miguel Ríos es granadino...
> 
> Salud


Gracias Hosec pero el caso es que no sé quién es el tal J Martin ni qué valor tiene lo que afirme, por más que haya cuidado mucho la exposición, su única referencia es una dirección de hotmail. Afirma que el ceseo es el nombre que han creado algunos autores (no dice quiénes) para denominar la distinción entre c y s.

Pues bien, según la Wikipedia en este artículo en inglés, Antonio Obaid propuso los términos *ceseo y seceo *para referirse a la *mezcla del ceceo y seseo* por parte de un mismo hablante. Términos que por supuesto no son tan extendidos, ni vienen en el DRAE. Y esa manera de hablar tampoco es tan común, ni por lógica se da fuera de España. Creo que sólo he oído a Jesulín de Ubrique hablar así.

Así que ¿qué es el ceseo? ¿Lo que dice J Martin o lo que dice la Wiki? Parece evidente que son meras propuestas para dos cosas diferentes, pero no el nombre establecido que, admito, yo no había oído hasta ahora. Claro que eso no tiene mayor relevancia porque no soy experta en el tema.

Y no me da la sensación de que sea eso a lo que se refiere el OP en su título sino a la distinción entre s y c, que no es el ceceo y que no tiene un nombre específico reconocido más allá de "distinción".

EDIT: Veo que ahora se ha cambiado el título para incluir "distinción".


----------



## ManPaisa

XiaoRoel said:


> En su derivación del latín el castellano distinguió, (tras muchas etapas evolutivas), en época bajomedieval una alveolar fricativa sorda /s/ y una interdental fricativa sorda /θ/, que son fonemas y por tanto distinguen palabras. En variedades diatópicas del español, al sur de la Península Ibérica, Canarias y América se acaban *confundiendo* en la pronunciación *desplazando* el sonido interdental a alveolar (/θ/ > /s/):


Hola, Xiao.
No hay tal confusio'n ni ningu'n desplazamiento.
Simplemente, las sibilantes del espannol medieval devinieron en la fricativa sorda /s/ en las regiones que mencionas. Por lo tanto es tan "natural" la distincio'n como el seseo (e incluso el ceceo, en las regiones donde las sibilantes se conviritieron en /θ/).


----------



## chics

mundosnuevos said:


> Hola a todos,
> Me he dado cuenta escuchando a Joan Manuel Serrat (músico y poeta increíble, por cierto) que a veces pronuncia las palabras con seceo, o sea haciendo la distinción entre 's' y 'c' o 'z', y a veces lo pronuncia todo con 's.' ¿Por qué esta alternancia libre?
> 
> El único barcelonés que conozco (Serrat también es catalán) siempre pero siempre hace el seceo seseo.
> 
> Perdonen que esta pregunta no cabe en 'vocabulario,' pero no sabía dónde ponerla, ni cómo moverla


Bueno, en otro hilo se comentaba que Alejandro Sanz, por ejemplo, había ido cambiando de acento según su estilo y trayectoria y sobretodo mercado musical... Igual Serrat, al cantar para América, sesea. Pero que quede claro que nunca ha pronunciado aleatoriamente "s" o "z" en cada palabra, yo supongo que en su casa las distingue, como todo barcelonés de su edad, y es posible que en alguna canción para América sesee, come se ha dicho para caerles bien. Si en una canción seseante pronuncia una vez una "z" es que se le ha escapado, no es natural sesear para él y no debe de ser muy fácil hacerlo expresamente.

Normalmente en Cataluña y en todas las zonas catalanoparlantes de España, se distingue siempre entre el sonido "s" y el "z" o "c". 

Pero también tengo que decir que en gente mayor, que no aprendió el castellano desde niño, no siempre es así. Mi abuela por ejemplo nunca llegó a saber (¿o querer?) pronunciar la "z" castellana. Es posible que esto se dé todavía en algunas personas mayores o que viven en zonas en las que a la práctica el castellano no se use. No es el caso de Barcelona, desde luego.


----------



## Ibermanolo

En el caso concreto de Serrat, que es catalán, si en ocasiones sesea es porque está imitando un acento que no es el suyo. Los españoles que habitualmente no seseamos podemos hacerlo puntualmente por ejemplo al cantar una canción andaluza o latinoamericana (imitando el acento de dichas regiones).

El único caso que conozco de gente que mezcla seseo, ceceo y distinción de ambos fonemos en su forma de hablar cotidiana es el de algunos andaluces.


----------



## friasc

Hola,

no sé si esta consulta debe ir aquí pero no sé donde más ponerla, ya que éste parece ser el único hilo que tiene como tema principal las pronunciaciones "no estándar" (valga la expresión) de las letras c y z, ya sea desde el punto de vista latinoamericano o ibérico. Quisiera saber si al pronunciar una palabra de origen náhuatl con la letra 'z' (como se sabe hay muchos ejemplos: azteca, mezcal, Quetzalcoatl etc.), un español pronunciaría la 'z' a la manera española (/θ/) o americana (/s/). Sé que algunas personas se esmeran por conservar la pronunciación original de palabras autóctonas. En cambio nadie por este lado del Atlántico trataría de pronunciar la palabra ‘Barcelona’ /barθelona/ ni el nombre del héroe de la reconquista /el θið/, sino /barselona/ y /el sið/ (perdón si estas grafías fonéticas no son correctas, no soy ningún experto en el tema de la fonética), a menos que sea algún filólogo o estudioso de historia europea. Bueno, soy consciente de que es un poco rebuscada la pregunta, ya que las palabras derivadas del náhuatl (incluso las que mencioné que deben ser algunas de las más conocidas) probablemente no son de uso diario en España que se diga, pero igual me intriga el tema de cómo se pronunciarán.

Gracias!
Chau saludos, etc.


----------



## jmx

"Azteca" se pronuncia en España generalmente o bien con [θ] o bien aspirando la 'z' [ahtéka], es posible que en Canarias y parte de Andalucía haya quien lo pronuncie con [s]. En general si se escribe 'z' en pronunciaciones formales se pronuncia [θ]. 

Por otro lado, [barselóna] es bastante parecido a la pronunciación catalana del nombre de la ciudad de Barcelona.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Tiende a pronunciarse con [θ], pero en el caso concreto de _Quetzalcoatl _yo  lo pronunciaría con ese. Hubo hace años un programa de televisión  llamado "Ruta Quetzal" y era así como lo pronunciaban: 'quetsal' (además  es que la combinación tz es bastante difícil).


----------



## RIAADVD

Hace poco he visto la versión latinoamericana de “El rey león” y me han entrado la curiosidad de saber cómo se adaptó esta película en la versión española. Después de encontrar las canciones, pude notar que la canción de inicio “El ciclo de la vida”, tenía la misma intérprete que la versión latinoamericana “El ciclo sin fin”. 

He estado buscando y descubrí que la intérprete se llama: Tata vega. Me ha sorprendido un poco el hecho de que ella tuviese parientes latinoamericanos, pero lo que me mas me llama la atención no es eso; sino que haya sido capaz de grabar las dos versiones sin ningún problema.

Ahora mi pregunta. A los latinos se nos enseña el uso del seseo, por lo tanto: ¿Es posible para un latinoamericano el uso de la distinción? Nunca he usado la distinción, pero quisiera saber si existiría algún impedimento físico que me detuviere.


----------



## duvija

RIAADVD said:


> Ahora mi pregunta. A los latinos se nos enseña el uso del seseo, por lo tanto: ¿Es posible para un latinoamericano el uso de la distinción? Nunca he usado la distinción, pero quisiera saber si existiría algún impedimento físico que me detuviere.



No sé si correspondería abrir un hilo nuevo con esto, pero por si acaso, si memorizamos una canción, podemos hacer cualquier cosa (los actores logran cambiar de dialecto sin problemas). Pero para hablar normalmente, alguien de Latinoamérica que insista en tratar de lograr la diferencia, lo logra un poquito, pero enseguida patina. No hay caso. Mezclamos al tun tún sin inconvenientes, salvo que no podemos realmente hablar rápido y no cometer metidas de pata.


----------



## Vampiro

RIAADVD said:


> Ahora mi pregunta. A los latinos se nos enseña el uso del seseo, por lo tanto: ¿Es posible para un latinoamericano el uso de la distinción? Nunca he usado la distinción, pero quisiera saber si existiría algún impedimento físico que me detuviere.


¿Impedimento físico?
Ni que fuéramos marcianos.
El mismo impedimento "físico" que les impide a algunos españoles decir "Atlántico", o sea cuestión de costumbre, difícil, por lo tanto, de cambiar.
Poderse, se puede (yo imito acentos con mucha facilidad), pero cuesta sostenerlo en el tiempo, tal como apunta Duvija.
_


----------



## duvija

Entre los humanos, cualquier cosa que cualquier idioma del mundo use, la podemos hacer todos. No hay variantes fisiológicas en el cogote (bueno, puede haber personas con defectos de habla, falta de dientes, labio leporino, poca fuerza para hablar alto, y hasta lengua partida - que muchos se la cortan por moda. Pero la mayoría de los humanos son 'normales'.) 

Hablamos absolutamente cualquier idioma natural que se hable en el lugar donde nacimos y vivimos. Todo lo demás, es aprendizaje.

Lo de Serrat, es simple vacilación. Nació en una familia donde se usaban las dos variantes - el seseo y la separación entre s/c/z. (En este mismo foro, hace unos años, pregunté por qué Serrat variaba tanto, y no por razones comerciales. Después busqué su árbol genealógico. Es que no tiene integrado el monolingüismo, por escuchar a sus dos abuelas hablar en forma diferente)

(Y por favor, nunca digan la conocida tontera de que en España había un rey ceceante, y por eso la /s/ se pronuncia distinto cuando se escribe 'c/z'. Si eso fuera cierto, habría solamente ceceo en todo el país, porque el tal rey no podía ser ceceante para la c/z pero diferenciar - y pronunciar - sin problemas, las palabras que tenían [s].)


----------



## RIAADVD

Yo no comparto la opinión de que sea tan difícil. He leído varios comentarios en donde varios españoles explican que en Andalucía, se está extendiendo el uso de la distinción por considerarla mucho más prestigiosa y que muchos inmigrantes, tratan de adquirirla por considerarse norma culta. Si un latino está constantemente rodeado de personas que distinguen y se esfuerza en usar el acento, llegara el momento en que este salga de manera natural. Esto es una opinión, no puedo generalizar, pero mucha gente cambia su forma de hablar cuando te mudas a otro sitio.


----------



## Vampiro

Ni falta que hace mudarse a otro sitio.
Hay en Chile quienes van a Mendoza por el fin de semana y llegan con el acento cambiado (“es que es taaaan pegajoso el acento argentino”) 
El tema de los acentos para mi es casi como hablar otro idioma.  Se pueden aprender, se pueden adoptar, y se pueden llegar a dominar a la perfección, habrá a quienes les cuesta más que a otros, como todo.
Si te mudas a un lugar con otra forma de hablar es obviamente más fácil que lo hagas parte de tu forma de expresarte.
Yo, lo he mencionado varias veces en este foro, viví más de veinte años en Argentina, y nadie en Chile, a menos que lo diga, podría notarlo en mi forma de hablar; pero si quiero puedo hablar con acento argentino como si fuera nativo de cualquier barrio de Buenos Aires.
_


----------



## duvija

Vampiro said:


> Ni falta que hace mudarse a otro sitio.
> Hay en Chile quienes van a Mendoza por el fin de semana y llegan con el acento cambiado (“es que es taaaan pegajoso el acento argentino”)
> El tema de los acentos para mi es casi como hablar otro idioma. Se pueden aprender, se pueden adoptar, y se pueden llegar a dominar a la perfección, habrá a quienes les cuesta más que a otros, como todo.
> Si te mudas a un lugar con otra forma de hablar es obviamente más fácil que lo hagas parte de tu forma de expresarte.
> Yo, lo he mencionado varias veces en este foro, viví más de veinte años en Argentina, y nadie en Chile, a menos que lo diga, podría notarlo en mi forma de hablar; pero si quiero puedo hablar con acento argentino como si fuera nativo de cualquier barrio de Buenos Aires.
> _



 Yo también, aunque con menos años en Buenos Aires (solamente 7). Pero reconozco el 'cantito porteño' cuando lo escucho en Montevideo, inmediatamente. Peor aún, reconozco a un argentino cuando está hablando inglés, acá en Chicago. Y también a los chilenos. 
El resto, no, para nada, salvo españoles (que dicen '¡yu ar juelcan!'). 
Y confundo uruguayos con hablantes de otras provincias de Argentina. Solamente sé que no son porteños.
Es que todo eso, depende de la edad del hablante cuando aprende un segundo idioma (y la c/z están en la categoría de ser tan difíciles como sonidos de otros idiomas. Está verificado).

Supongo que si alguien se va a vivir a España, si es joven, puede aprender algún truco, pero la gente de más edad, no hay caso. Podrán, pero patinan a la primer distraída.


----------



## RIAADVD

En otro contexto de la discusion, siempre me ha llamado la atención como en los doblajes de películas extranjeras, se usan dos versiones: europea y latina. Nunca he entendido para que pagar el doble, como he mencionado anteriormente, se pueden hacer dos versiones con un solo artista ¿Cuál es el punto de gastar tanto?  
Una vez hable con un español y me comentó que anteriormente, las películas eran emitidas con el doblaje latino en España, pero debido a la presión social, esto cambio ¿Acaso un español no entiende el doblaje latino? Yo entiendo las películas de Almodovar y muchas otras de la península ibérica, entonces no me cuadra que haya que hacer otro doblaje solo para incluir la distinción o el vosotros.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Este mensaje me suena de otro hilo.


----------



## RIAADVD

Tal vez me desvié un poco, pero mi punto es, al escuchar el seseo en los doblajes latinos ¿Es posible que ustedes se pierdan en la conversación? Porque hay personas que dicen que en latinoamerica no los entedemos y eso es mentira.


----------



## lospazio

Vampiro said:


> Ni falta que hace mudarse a otro sitio.
> Hay en Chile quienes van a Mendoza por el fin de semana y llegan con el acento cambiado (“es que es taaaan pegajoso el acento argentino”)
> El tema de los acentos para mi es casi como hablar otro idioma.  Se pueden aprender, se pueden adoptar, y se pueden llegar a dominar a la perfección, habrá a quienes les cuesta más que a otros, como todo.
> Si te mudas a un lugar con otra forma de hablar es obviamente más fácil que lo hagas parte de tu forma de expresarte.
> Yo, lo he mencionado varias veces en este foro, viví más de veinte años en Argentina, y nadie en Chile, a menos que lo diga, podría notarlo en mi forma de hablar; pero si quiero puedo hablar con acento argentino como si fuera nativo de cualquier barrio de Buenos Aires.
> _



Vampiro, no existe el "acento argentino". De hecho, el acento de los mendocinos no está tan lejos del de los chilenos de Santiago. No sé si lo que pienso tendrá algún asidero (no sé nada de fonología), pero siempre me pareció que en algunas regiones existe algo así como un _gradiente de acento_. Es decir, la forma de hablar se va modificando progresivamente conforme nos desplazamos en una dirección. Noto esto en la Mesopotamia argentina. Salís de Buenos Aires hacia Entre Ríos y notás que el acento comienza a cambiar y que, a medida que seguís hacia el norte, algunos rasgos se van haciendo cada vez más marcados cuando pasás por Corrientes, Misiones y alcanza el pico en Paraguay. Y hacia el oeste siento algo parecido: La Pampa, San Luis, Mendoza y Santiago. ¿Existe algo así, Duvija, o son alucinaciones?


----------



## KirkandRafer

RIAADVD said:


> En otro contexto de la discusion, siempre me ha llamado la atención como en los doblajes de películas extranjeras, se usan dos versiones: europea y latina. Nunca he entendido para que pagar el doble, como he mencionado anteriormente, se pueden hacer dos versiones con un solo artista ¿Cuál es el punto de gastar tanto?
> Una vez hable con un español y me comentó que anteriormente, las películas eran emitidas con el doblaje latino en España, pero debido a la presión social, esto cambio ¿Acaso un español no entiende el doblaje latino? Yo entiendo las películas de Almodovar y muchas otras de la península ibérica, entonces no me cuadra que haya que hacer otro doblaje solo para incluir la distinción o el vosotros.


Fíjate que a mí lo que me extraña es que por allá no os suene ajeno el pastiche ese que las productoras han decidido llamar "español neutro".

El doblaje español tiene muchísimas cosas malas, desde luego, pero a mí no me parece mal que exista, de la misma forma en que me parecería estupendo que hubiera un doblaje venezolano, y otro colombiano, y chileno, y salvadoreño... No creo que sea nada raro que un espectador prefiera ver una película en la que las voces, las expresiones, los tonos y el lenguaje en general le sean más familiares. Es una mera cuestión de identificación, y a mí, francamente, me viene importando bien poco que eso les suponga más gastos a las productoras. Que cada palo aguante su vela.


----------



## lospazio

RIAADVD said:


> En otro contexto de la discusion, siempre me ha llamado la atención como en los doblajes de películas extranjeras, se usan dos versiones: europea y latina. Nunca he entendido para que pagar el doble, como he mencionado anteriormente, se pueden hacer dos versiones con un solo artista ¿Cuál es el punto de gastar tanto?
> Una vez hable con un español y me comentó que anteriormente, las películas eran emitidas con el doblaje latino en España, pero debido a la presión social, esto cambio ¿Acaso un español no entiende el doblaje latino? Yo entiendo las películas de Almodovar y muchas otras de la península ibérica, entonces no me cuadra que haya que hacer otro doblaje solo para incluir la distinción o el vosotros.



Aunque no lo creas, esto puede tener fuertes razones comerciales. En el diario La Nación, de Buenos Aires, ya han publicado dos cartas de lectores sobre este tema, que yo habría titulado _Apología de la ignorancia_. En la primera, un señor se quejaba amargamente de que en la Argentina se vendían libros traducidos en España que contenían palabras y expresiones completamente desconocidas para él. Creo que merece la pena que la lean. Se llama "Castellano ajeno" y está aquí.

Con gente así, no me extraña que las distribuidoras de películas tengan razones para diversificar los mercados.


----------



## Vampiro

lospazio said:


> Vampiro, no existe el "acento argentino".


Tienes razón, pero creo que por el contexto se entiende claramente que hablaba del acento de Buenos Aires, el que se reconoce en todo el mundo como "acento argentino".  Si se pasea un jujeño por Madrid, difícilmente alguien lo reconocería como argentino por su forma de hablar.
Y no, el acento de los mendocinos sigue siendo muy diferente al chileno, del lugar de Chile que sea, ni siquiera el de Portillo, justo en la frontera.
En cuanto a las traducciones, prefiero el denostado español neutro.  He visto algunas películas con acento (otra vez) argentino y me disculparán, pero me provocan risa, aún con todo el cariño que les tengo.  Ejemplo: "Cars", la pelicula infantil, viene en DVD con dos versiones de español.
El acento español (ya sé, ahora me van a decir que no existe un acento "español") a veces es claro, pero he visto algunas películas a las que tuve ponerle subtítulos, "Alatriste" es un ejemplo, no entendía ni pito, o más bien entendía palabra por medio, y no es exactamente por el acento, sino por la modulación.  No sé si para esa peli en particular buscaron gente que hablaba entre dientes o qué.
_


----------



## Julvenzor

lospazio said:


> Aunque no lo creas, esto puede tener fuertes razones comerciales. En el diario La Nación, de Buenos Aires, ya han publicado dos cartas de lectores sobre este tema, que yo habría titulado _Apología de la ignorancia_. En la primera, un señor se quejaba amargamente de que en la Argentina se vendían libros traducidos en España que contenían palabras y expresiones completamente desconocidas para él. Creo que merece la pena que la lean. Se llama "Castellano ajeno" y está aquí.
> 
> Con gente así, no me extraña que las distribuidoras de películas tengan razones para diversificar los mercados.




Amigo, como andaluz y desde la sinceridad de mi corazón, te expreso que encuentro más cercano y agradable el doblaje latino que el de mi país, exceptuando quizás ciertas jergas o expresiones que no entienda. Le digo que esas quejas por los doblajes (o todavía peor: traducciones de libros extranjeros) no se deben, en exclusividad, al hecho de que suenen raro por contenter palabras desconocidas, sino porque ahí (en las traducciones _made in_ Madrid) se incluyen solecismos barbáricos; dígase leísmos, laísmos y todo lo que termine en _ismo_. Voy con asiduidad a la biblioteca municipal de mi ciudad, cojo un libro y, ¡ta chan! "Le" para el hombre, "le" para los animales, y "le" para la vecina del quinto. Y yo pienso: _¡Joder! Gracias a este lenguaje monopolizado por el centro arriba de la península, ahora los libros enseñan vicios. ¡Cuán daño están haciéndole a nuestro idioma!

_Un saludo.


----------



## RIAADVD

lospazio said:


> Aunque no lo creas, esto puede tener fuertes razones comerciales. En el diario La Nación, de Buenos Aires, ya han publicado dos cartas de lectores sobre este tema, que yo habría titulado _Apología de la ignorancia_. En la primera, un señor se quejaba amargamente de que en la Argentina se vendían libros traducidos en España que contenían palabras y expresiones completamente desconocidas para él. Creo que merece la pena que la lean. Se llama "Castellano ajeno" y está aquí.
> 
> Con gente así, no me extraña que las distribuidoras de películas tengan razones para diversificar los mercados.



Pero eso es cuestión de cultura, depende de cada quien saber que otro tipo de palabras existen en distintos países. Para no ir más lejos tomemos como ejemplo a Harry Potter: Yo leí todos los libros de Harry Potter desde que tenía doce años y recuerdo que la editorial que hacia las traducciones en ese momento era Salamanca, una editorial española. 
A mi cerebrito de doce años le costó un poco entender palabras como “Coche, Fontanero, Patata, Móvil, etc.”, pero tan sencillo como usar una que otra vez el diccionario o simplemente releer la frase y listo, captaba enseguida lo que decían. 
Ósea si te soy sincero, entiendo más a un Español que a un Rioplatense (Sin ofender), el léxico no me es tan desconocido, quizás sea porque Venezuela está muy hermanada con España o quien sabe…
Jamás he entendido del todo a las películas mexicanas, algunas son incomprensibles y realmente prefiero ver las españolas.


----------



## lospazio

Vampiro said:


> Tienes razón, pero creo que por el contexto se entiende claramente que hablaba del acento de Buenos Aires,
> _


No, porque dijiste que se había ido por el fin de semana a Mendoza...


----------



## Vampiro

lospazio said:


> No, porque dijiste que se había ido por el fin de semana a Mendoza...


Yo vivía en Quilmes, zona sur de Buenos Aires, a unos 1700 km de Mendoza.
En cuanto a los que van a Mendoza es lo que dicen ellos, no yo.  A mí no se me "pegan" los acentos, los uso si quiero, si no, pues no.
_


----------



## RIAADVD

KirkandRafer said:


> Fíjate que a mí lo que me extraña es que por allá no os suene ajeno el pastiche ese que las productoras han decidido llamar "español neutro".
> 
> El doblaje español tiene muchísimas cosas malas, desde luego, pero a mí no me parece mal que exista, de la misma forma en que me parecería estupendo que hubiera un doblaje venezolano, y otro colombiano, y chileno, y salvadoreño... No creo que sea nada raro que un espectador prefiera ver una película en la que las voces, las expresiones, los tonos y el lenguaje en general le sean más familiares. Es una mera cuestión de identificación, y a mí, francamente, me viene importando bien poco que eso les suponga más gastos a las productoras. Que cada palo aguante su vela.



¿Qué si no me suena raro? Claro que si, en especial porque el 85% de los dobladores son mexicanos (Sin ofensas). Ósea ¿Tienen que usar los mismos dobladores en cada una de las películas? ¡Qué fastidio! A leguas noto el acento, en especial cuando usan expresiones como “Ándale” en los doblajes. 
Aparte, que si de preferencias se trata, yo siendo venezolano, considero que es mucho más bonito y prestigioso el acento Rolo o Bogotano, no me suena mucho una película doblada con acento venezolano puro, aquí siempre aspiramos las “S” y suenan a “J”. No obstante, muchas empresas de doblaje tienen sede en Venezuela y muchos doblajes se hicieron aquí: Danny phantom, Isla del drama y muchos más.


----------



## duvija

lospazio said:


> Salís de Buenos Aires hacia Entre Ríos y notás que el acento comienza a cambiar y que, a medida que seguís hacia el norte, algunos rasgos se van haciendo cada vez más marcados cuando pasás por Corrientes, Misiones y alcanza el pico en Paraguay. Y hacia el oeste siento algo parecido: La Pampa, San Luis, Mendoza y Santiago. ¿Existe algo así, Duvija, o son alucinaciones?



No sé, porque habria que explicar cómo apareció el 'cordobés', con esos cantitos alucinantes... Habría que ver las isoglosas para saber si empieza algo de cantito en los estados vecinos, o si es rápido, apenas cruzás la frontera (cosa casi imposible...). 
Me suena más posible lo que vos decís, pero lo del cordobés me corta la inspiración.


----------

